# Appli Apple Store refuse MàJ



## cherbourg (14 Juin 2022)

Hello
j’ai une MàJ de l’appli Apple Store en attente depuis le 25 mai.
Dès que je force son installation suis mon iPhone 13 Pro max (iOs 15.5), elle commence et puis revient à son état iniitial, càd « Mettre à jour ».

Ça fait des jours que c’est comme ça. Les autres MàJ s’installent mais Madame refuse. C’est pas Apple Store, c’est Apple Star

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Jéremy782 (14 Septembre 2022)

Tu as déjà essayé de contacter le support?


----------



## louzayong (12 Octobre 2022)

Salut, c'est quel appli ?
Peut être que le problème vient de l'appli elle même.


----------

